
Show HN: An NSFW Tumblr Search - haxterstockman
http://pornblur.com
======
gee_totes
How does it work? Does it just pull from the tumblr API using a list of blogs?
Can it spider out and find new adult tumblrs now that they are de-listed?

------
oftenwrong
Semi-related, a simple porn site that pulls gifs from tumblr:

[http://theworstdrug.com/](http://theworstdrug.com/)

------
geuis
Sorry, just a minor nitpick. Should be "A NSFW Tumblr Search".

~~~
YokoZar
Depends how you pronounce it. An comes before vowel sounds, like the E in
"en", while A comes before consonant sounds, like the N in "no".

I'm curious, then, how you pronounce NSFW -- "nnnsfwa?"

~~~
geuis
I read it as "Not safe for work". For other acronyms, I read them like they
spell eg C-I-A or F-B-I. I always lose this fight because people can point to
"official English usage" documentation. Its just that to my ears (and internal
voice) saying "an N..." vs "a N..." sounds wrong. You're adding an extra "n"
sound, so that when its spoken you say something like "aaaahhhnnnnnnnnn" with
no break there's a loss of distinction in what's being said. Saying "A NSFW
tag" where the letters are pronounced individually forces the distinction
audibly.

~~~
siddboots
Would you say "an NSA agent", or "a NSA agent"?

The point of using "an" is to avoid a glottal stop, because glottal stops are
awkward and scary.

~~~
geuis
See, you have a good example of where I'm wrong. I most definitely say "an
NSA" in this case, because that sounds right. I think its just a few
particular words that sound funny that way, while pretty much every other time
the actual rules make sense.

